

Choose Your VC Carefully - jack7890
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/10/25/choose-your-vc-investor-carefully/#more-1063

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=901375>

